# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Мобильные устройства WEXLER надежно защищены антивирусным решением нового поколения ESET NOD32 Mobil

## Labs

Международная компания WEXLER, ведущая разработки в области высоких технологий для повседневной жизни, сообщает о начале сотрудничества с международной антивирусной компанией ESET. С апреля 2014 года на все планшеты и смартфоны WEXLER будет предустановлено интеллектуальное решение ESET NOD32 Mobile Security для Android. Продукт обеспечивает надежную защиту мобильных устройств от всех видов угроз, сканирует устройство в фоновом режиме и при этом не влияет на скорость работы приложений. 

Уже более 5 лет компания WEXLER выпускает планшеты и смартфоны, которые предлагают пользователям множество полезных функций, высочайшую производительность, отличное соотношение цены и качества, а также широкий спектр предустановленных приложений, которые позволяют пользоваться мобильным устройством сразу после извлечения из коробки. Сотрудничество компаний WEXLER и ESET выводит удобство устройств WEXLER на новый уровень. Смартфоны и планшеты WEXLER, защищенные предустановленным ESET NOD32 Mobile Security для Android, позволяют свободно использовать интернет для общения, работы, совершения покупок и развлечений, не беспокоясь о вирусах, вредоносных приложениях и мошеннических операциях.

Устройства WEXLER с предустановленным интеллектуальным решением ESET NOD32 Mobile Security для Android предоставляют широкие возможности защиты: 
*
Защита от всех видов угроз:* Интеллектуальное сканирование устройства осуществляется по технологии ESET LiveGrid в фоновом режиме, без участия пользователя и не влияет на скорость работы приложений;

*Защита от интернет-мошенников:* Защищает пользователя от хищения персональной информации при совершении банковских операций и оберегает от вредоносных сайтов;

*Защита от кражи:* В случае кражи смартфона, его владелец может удаленно определить местонахождение преступника по GPS-координатам, удаленно заблокировать устройство и стереть все личные данные;

*Звуковая сирена:* Простая SMS команда, отправленная с любого номера, удаленно включает громкий звуковой сигнал и позволяет быстро отыскать потерянное устройство;

*Защита детей от спама:* C помощью настройки правил входящих и исходящих вызовов и SMS, родители могут контролировать общение ребенка и оградить его от ненужных контактов, а также по данным GPS можно определить местоположение ребенка в любое время; 

*Блокирование SMS/MMS/вызовов:* Запрет всех рекламных SMS и MMS, а также нежелательных вызовов, в том числе от абонентов с «секретных» и текстовых номеров;

*Надежный номер:* Контакт, на который в случае утери смартфона будет отправлено сообщение о том, что в устройство была установлена недоверенная SIM-карта; 

*Проверка безопасности:* Позволяет обнаруживать приложения, имеющие доступ к SMS и MMS, а также к контактам пользователя. Определяет приложения, скрыто считывающие персональную информацию;

*Безопасность на расстоянии:* При утрате мобильного устройства можно быть уверенным в безопасности личных данных. Отправив SMS-команду с любого телефона, можно удалить не только контакты и сообщения, но и все личные данные;

*Интуитивно понятный интерфейс:* Решение адаптировано специально под планшеты и смартфоны, а удобное дерево настроек делает управление устройством легким и простым;

*Встроенный аудит устройств:* По результатам проверки мобильного устройства пользователю предоставляется полная информация состоянии системы, включая данные о запущенных приложениях, заряде батареи, свободной памяти и т.д.

*Сканирование по расписанию:* Позволяет настроить правила проверки устройства на наличие угроз по заданному расписанию в фоновом режиме.

Согласно опросу пользователей мобильных устройств, проведенному компанией ESET ,  большинство респондентов опасаются лишиться списка контактов (56%), а также личных фотографий, видео и SMS в памяти устройства (20%). 

«С мобильными решениями WEXLER и ESET пользователи будут надежно защищены от любых непредвиденных сложностей и киберугроз, - говорит Чебатко Алексей, Директор по маркетингу компании WEXLER. - Планшеты и смартфоны WEXLER предоставляют не только высочайший уровень комфорта, но непревзойденный уровень безопасности».

«Владельцы смартфонов и планшетов сегодня приходят к пониманию того, что их устройствам защита нужна не меньше, чем настольным компьютерам или ноутбукам, – комментирует Анна Свердлова, директор по маркетингу ESET. – Поэтому предустановка антивирусного ПО – перспективная практика, которая позволяет не только снизить число потенциальных жертв киберпреступников, но и повысить ценность мобильных устройств для покупателя».

----------

